# Gallery > Cartographers Choice >  Vardenia & Urenia by Max

## arsheesh

*Map*



*Created in: Photoshop*

*Review*
Max is one cartographer who needs no introduction.  Though he's been here for just over a year he has quickly risen through the ranks as one of the most talented and prodigious cartographers the Guild has to offer.  While it is the case that just about every one of the (many) maps he has displayed here merits a privileged place in the Cartographers Choice Hall of Fame, some are of particular distinction.  Vardenia & Urenia is one such map.  With this map Max has captured with impressive skill a style of mapping a half a millennium old.  The attention to detail spent on this map is admirable and inspiring.  Well done Max, you have set the bar for us once again!




> Hey guys,
> Here is one of my latest personal work, the map of Vardenia and Urenia and the map of the city of Septentia. On this one, I wanted to map fictional regions trying to recreate (as best as I can) something close to late 16th century old maps style, with its flaws, its inconsistencies and typographical approximations and specifical geographic elements. I also wanted to add a map of small city in a bird's eye style, widely used in the style of that time (although usually separated from regional or continental maps). I used an odd combination of (approximate) latin and some "fake" language close to italian and a bit of spanish to label it. Anyway it was quite fun to do and I hope you'll like it!


*Original threads*
Click here to view the Finished Map thread.
Click here to view the WIP thread.

----------


## gtwucla

Its pretty awesome. I especially like the medieval style drawing of the town, it adds lots of flavor.

----------


## - Max -

I feel proud to be rewarded again, especially for this map, which was made as a gift for my wife's birthday  :Smile:  Thanks much! (though it seems that the wonderful little scroll is missing on my rewards bar  :Razz:  )

----------


## Sagequeen

This is just spectacular.

Being entirely green to map making, I have the distinct pleasure of being able to look at something like this with complete awe and wonder, with no idea how you managed to make it look so great.

Well done!

----------


## - Max -

Thank you Sagequeen  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

Great map Max, an honor well deserved!  Now stop basking in the limelight and make us more maps!

----------


## - Max -

Working on it, working on it!  :Very Happy:  Thanks Bogie  :Wink:

----------


## Katto

Fantastic, congrats for another featured map. Sorry, but I can't rep you yet  :Frown:

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

> Great map Max, an honor well deserved!  Now stop basking in the limelight and make us more maps!


As if he ever stopped  :Razz:

----------


## Guldaroth

Well again, you deserved it Max. It's pretty impressive how you manage to turn fictional inspiration into such quality maps. Icons, fonts, illustrations, coastline and the city view are quite inspirationnal. Keep up the good work dude, love it !

----------


## Maker of the Way

This map is truly awesome! Love the 3-in-1 design.

----------


## Akae

amazing maps! Very beautiful and god job!

----------


## MarcTassin

Those are fantastic. I love the medieval style of the town map, and the coast maps have the perfect amount of detail. Amazing work!

----------


## - Max -

Thanks much guys!

----------


## fabiocmg

A fascinating map.

----------


## dukehenry

Wow, simply beautiful!

----------


## - Max -

Thank you guys, glad you like it!

----------


## OmerusBanning

Awesome work, Max!!!  Love your style!!!!

----------


## Thomas Williams

Wow, that is an awesome map.

----------


## - Max -

Thank you guys  :Smile:

----------


## Nargon

Awesome work! intresting way you choose to present bouth realm and towns. Very good work!

----------


## - Max -

Thank you Nargon  :Smile:

----------


## Bruce Fergusson

Max, I'd love to discuss a commission with you for my Six Kingdoms series of fantasy novels (3 to date)--world map plus city maps.  How do I contact you?

----------


## - Max -

Hey Bruce, you can reach me at maximeplasse (at) yahoo (dot) fr

----------


## gpepper

This is one of my favourite !
Nice color palette choice, simple graphics but great render !

----------


## - Max -

Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## ayaella

Amazing! I love the amount of detail that you included

----------


## - Max -

Thanks Ayaella!

----------


## Benwyn

Holy moly! Beautiful!

----------


## Freehand 5.5

Oh Max. It's beautiful. I love it!

----------


## xpian

Freehand, I love your avatar. I remember using that app very fondly, back in the day.

----------


## - Max -

Thank you guys, glad you liked it  :Smile:

----------


## Tierra Gloriosa

This one looks really good. I was wondering: How long did it take you to complete this map (from start to finish)?

----------


## - Max -

Thanks. I don't remember exactly but looking at the WIP thread, it seems that the work was spread over 5 days or so.

----------


## Axlleaf

This is a gorgeous map. I am curious how you were able to get the uniform pen strokes on the coasts. I have been trying to do something like that for a while. I'm somewhat new to this, and would love to have any pointers from you, Max, or anyone else for that matter. Can't wait to see what you keep coming up with.

----------


## - Max -

Thanks Axlleaf  :Smile:  Actually, the coastlines were digitally hand-drawn in photoshop, like the rest of the map.

----------


## Axlleaf

Do you use a Stylus pad? If so what is a good one to invest in?

----------


## - Max -

I personnaly use a Wacom Intuos 4 tablet.

----------


## Axlleaf

Beautiful, Thank you Max. That's incredible that you hand drew all that. Good work, mate.

----------


## - Max -

No problem, thanks again !

----------


## Axlleaf

Also Max, would you be at all averse to me picking your brain about technique and inspiration? I have been working a little on my own particular mapping using some of your works as inspiration to try and improve my own technique. Hopefully that is seen more as a compliment. Anywho, again thanks.

----------


## scattergun

It's quite unbelievable that this body of work, is showcased by the Guild from such a new member. The creativity displayed by Max and the skill he is gifted with inspires all who view it!

----------


## kpatrickwv

Wow, I'm really impressed by this.  I really like the detailed stippling and the line shading on the coasts.  Interesting color pallet as well.
I tutorial walk-through for something to this effect would be surely welcome!  Thanks for sharing your work.

----------


## - Max -

Thanks guys ! Kpatrickwv, I think I already saw something like you're looking for in the tutorial section but can't get my hand on it at the moment.

----------


## lasko514

Really great, feeling a bit jealous about your drawing skills  :Smile:

----------


## Adolfo

I'm new here and I have been searching about your maps and your creations in many topics and on your website, I can say that these maps in particular are very well done. I specially like the color sheme of them. Congrats!

----------


## - Max -

Thanks Lasko and Adolfo  :Smile:

----------


## pengwing

nice  :Cool:   hopefully someday i will be able to do something that good  :Very Happy:

----------


## smichaelpitt

Yea, no kidding.

----------


## Nyshae

was looking around, & some of the best work was from Max...would be interested to know how long have been doing this before this site

----------


## - Max -

Thank you guys  :Smile: 

@ Nyshae : If I recall right, my first map was done in 2012 December, so almost 2 years ago.

----------


## Sollips

Really a great map. Definitely the one that fires up the imagination and sends one on journeys of the mind...

----------


## - Max -

Thanks much, enjoy the journey  :Wink:

----------


## Coda19

Max your maps are simply amazing.

----------


## - Max -

Thank you Coda  :Smile:

----------


## SkullzMaster

This is a really awesome looking map. The detail is what I'm hoping for with a map I'm commissioning soon.

----------


## - Max -

Thank you skullzmaster  :Smile:

----------


## Zalezsky

I am in awe of this work, it's fantastic!

----------


## smanor

Very well done. It makes my work look rather poor

----------

